# Cute idea for Dollar store wine Glasses Sl



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

http://thekeeperofcheerios.blogspot.com/2014/11/christmas-wine-glasses.html


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

Cute ideas...may have to visit the $$ store.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

The wine glasses in our Dollar Tree already come decorated. Some of them say "Merry Christmas," so if you turned the glass upside down, you wouldn't be able to read it!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Sine said:


> The wine glasses in our Dollar Tree already come decorated. Some of them say "Merry Christmas," so if you turned the glass upside down, you wouldn't be able to read it!


Its for clear glasses :-o


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a cute idea!!! They could be decorated for many different occasions!! Thank you for posting this link!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, they made me smile!


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

I have been painting glasses and bottles for Christmas


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

This is one of the wine bottles I painted and I put lights in it


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of paint? very pretty


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> http://thekeeperofcheerios.blogspot.com/2014/11/christmas-wine-glasses.html


Very cute idea! Just saw the wine bottle and other glasses painted up and they are so nice, too!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Knitting Gamma said:


> This is one of the wine bottles I painted and I put lights in it


Love your wine bottle and glasses! :-D


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

love the painted Grinch and the wine bottle!!
Blessings


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Too cute - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice. I like the painted wine bottle as well. Makes me wish I could draw, let alone paint.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

alwilda said:


> what kind of paint? very pretty


If you ate referring to the post it said spray glitter If you meant the other glasses and bottle it would be paint for glass from a craft store.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

was wondering how to turn them into a terrarium? any idea?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Great idea and very cute!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are all so nice. Especially the painted glasses and wine bottle!!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

How clever!! Love the idea, thanks!!


----------

